# VK | VK Prime Launch



## Stroodlepuff (23/5/18)

6 Months in development. Our premium House Brand. VK PRIME launches this Saturday at Vape King Craighall!



*Lemonito - *A Bold Lemon sweet flavour



*Passionate - *A Passion Fruit Cocktail filled with fruity goodness



*Musky Husky - *Yummy yummy musk sweets



*Pomcool - *The perfect blend of pomegranate and ice.




​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (23/5/18)

Ooh , @Stroodlepuff , nice flavours!
Pomcool sounds super!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/5/18)

Silver said:


> Ooh , @Stroodlepuff , nice flavours!
> Pomcool sounds super!!



Its my favorite one and I dont generally like cool flavours or anything with menthol  that and the lemon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

